

Top Sequoia Partner's Advice To Startups: SHUT UP - arst829
http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-partner-doug-leones-advice-to-startups-shut-up-2011-9

======
dhimes
Just saw this, and I'm sorry it didn't get more discussion on HN. Good find.

